# Quel traitement de texte pour iPad ?



## Tobashi (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

A propos de ce logiciel d'édition de texte, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me citer quelques bons applications texte pour iPad?

Merci, cordialement 


-------------------------------
*Merci de ne pas poster n'importe où, ça complique les recherches et donc l'aide qu'on peut t'apporter...*


----------



## pabar (5 Septembre 2012)

Le plus complet est Pages. Si tu as un Mac tu pourras te synchroniser automatiquement via Icloud.
Sinon, il y en a plein d'autres, ca depend de ce que tu veux faire....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voir ici : http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/logiciels/1488/quel_est_le_meilleur_traitement_de_texte_sur_ipad/
et là : 
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/ux-write-un-traitement-de-texte-complet-sur-iphone-et-ipad-97422
ou encore là : 
http://www.the-soulmen.com/daedalus/?lang=fr


----------



## lineakd (6 Septembre 2012)

@tobashi, voici une petite liste, merci à lui.
Sur ce site, tu y trouveras beaucoup d'autres articles sur le sujet.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (6 Septembre 2012)

J'ai testé plusieurs logiciels de traitement de texte, je suis toujours revenu à Pages, le plus stable à mon avis. Vivement que MS sorte sont Word sur iPad, parceque la compatibilité Pages"iPad" avec un Word"pc"... c'est pas ça!


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Septembre 2012)

J'utilise aussi plutôt Pages mais il y a Quickoffice et Cloudon (gratuit celui-ci) qui reprennent la suite Microsoft.


----------



## Yoddha90 (7 Septembre 2012)

Pour ma part j'utilise Pages. Je le trouve relativement complet pour une version tablette. Il suffit à réaliser de beaux documents tout en proposant les fonctions les plus utilisées pour de la rédaction de base.


----------

